# Lemond Junkies - help me out



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Got too many bikes. Time for one of them to go.

Which frame/bike would you keep if you had to choose, and why?

1) 2001 Maillot Jaune. Reynolds 853 Pro tubing throughout. Full Dura-Ace 9-spd build. Rolf Sestriere wheelset. NOS. Got this bike a couple of months ago at a nice price.

2) 2004 Zurich. Spine design: OCLV 120 and True Temper OX Platinum. Full Ultegra 9-speed build (triple). Upgraded with Bontrager Race XXX Lite wheelset. This is the bike that got me into cycling 5 years ago. I've logged a lot of miles on it, but sometimes you just get that itch to move on...

Both frames are made in the USA. I'm thinking that if I end up keeping the Zurich, then I'll swap out the parts and install the Dura-Ace components. Triple is no longer needed - Yay! Only thing holding me back is that I seem to have a soft spot for holding on to a quality steel frame...

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

In five or ten years, what will you value more....your pair of cool old vintage Lemond frames, or the $200 you got and spent from selling one of them?

I say hang on to them. If not for the sentimental value, then for unforeseen projects in the future.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

True - There is sentimental value, especially with the Zurich, but with yet another road bike as my main ride these days (De Rosa Corum), it's hard for me to justify having two back-up bikes, especially when my garage is also littered with a CX bike, MTB, and a tandem bike, not to mention my wife's and kids' bikes.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*



mike6108 said:


> True - There is sentimental value, especially with the Zurich, but with yet another road bike as my main ride these days (De Rosa Corum), it's hard for me to justify having two back-up bikes, especially when my garage is also littered with a CX bike, MTB, and a tandem bike, not to mention my wife's and kids' bikes.


Too easily justified.

If you ride regularly at all, the _Three Bike Minimum_ rule:
One bike in the work stand in the midst of some kind of extended maintenance task.

One bike to ride when the other wakes up one morning with a busted cable or snapped nipple (you mentioned Sestrieres).

I gave up trying to keep it down to three bikes years ago....
Keep 'em.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mike6108 said:


> TThere is sentimental value





mike6108 said:


> my garage is also littered


Store them in the attic/crawlspace/basement. I mean, if there's sentimental value, just stash them someplace where they're definitely out of the way. I just think there's a much greater chance of regretting you sold them than regretting you kept them.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*If you would post the frame sizes...*

could help you make a more informed decision (or is that find a potential buyer).
59s perhaps?


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

teleguy57 said:


> could help you make a more informed decision (or is that find a potential buyer).
> 59s perhaps?


Sorry - they're both 57.

Back to the topic at hand, you guys haven't been much help. Guess I'll just have to keep both bikes. Woe is me. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I say keep them both, but i would never sell any of my bikes.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Seems like the 853 is more of a classic. But, I've heard great things about the spline LeMonds.

If you get rid of the 853 there are any number of custom builders that could make you a frame. The spline LeMond would be a bit more difficult to come by.


----------



## underrated2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Finding a steel frame - no prob. Finding a spline bike? Good luck. I had to sell my first carbon trek to justify my Zurich. While it was hard to get rid of, I no longer miss it cause the Lemond is so much nicer. Share to the newer riders - bikes were meant to be ridden not to collect dust. Good luck in your dilemma


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Keep the Zurich. That is a quality frame with a great ride. High tech frame with carbon/steel mating. I never understood why that frame never caught on.


----------

